# Radio volume problem



## burnt_toasty (May 28, 2009)

*Radio volume problem...Help!*

I've now had this problem on-going for over a year. I've taken my car to Volkswagen of orchard park a few times, even opened a case with VW of America. 
There are actually a couple volume related issues. First, completely at random, the radio volume will start to spaz out. Second, the volume knob randomly will not work at all. Third, and most terrifying, the volume will occasionally max out and scare the living crap out of me. When any of these are occuring, I cannot change the volume manually with the stereo. The steering wheel control works fine, but will be overridden by the radio ghost. All of these will occur using any of the inputs, including while I'm on the phone via bluetooth. So, CD, FM, Ipod, etc. 

VW is basically stating that since they can't make the problem happen, they can't do anything about it. I've recorded about 20 videos of the first two volume issues with my phone when they randomly happen. I have not recorded the third because I have to turn the radio off immediately for risk of going deaf or blowing my speakers. 

I have tried everything I can think of to try to _make_ this happen on demand, and nothing works. I picked up my car from VW this afternoon; they were unsuccessful in making it happen, it started happening as I pulled out of the parking lot, I turned around and pulled back in and grabbed someone as quickly as I could and it stopped doing it. :banghead: 

On to the videos, since they can explain it better than my words. These are the videos, along with many many more, that I have shown to VW. Sorry for the portrait/landscape video nightmares: 





 




 




 

This one is hard to see, but i wanted to have a video showing both the steering wheel control and the volume knob, and that I wasn't manipulating them in any way. I only did this because at this point I get the vibe from VW that they think I'm trying to pull a fast one on them. I'm definitely not. 





 



So, at this point I am just extremely frustrated. I don't know what to do. VW of America said the videos aren't evidence enough and a tech needs to physically witness it. I think that's bull**** at this point. I could see if I was trying to get something out of this, but I just want my radio to work. I'm not even asking for a new radio, i just want the problem solved. What should I do?


----------



## burnt_toasty (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to add- this is a 2010 GTI with no aftermarket radio/speaker modifications at all.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Have you tried messing with the speed dependent volume settings at all?


----------



## burnt_toasty (May 28, 2009)

minimum or maximum sensitivity makes no difference in this situation. It seems completely unrelated to the speed dependent volume control


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

I hate when posts end like this with no follow-up. Wondering what ever happened because my Phaeton does the same thing and I am extremely frustrated. The car is undrivable.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

richmondvatdi said:


> I hate when posts end like this with no follow-up. Wondering what ever happened because my Phaeton does the same thing and I am extremely frustrated. *The car is undrivable.*


You can't drive the car because of the radio? 

Why? Does the engine stall or miss with the current radio?

Does the electric steering not work due to the radio?

Transmission doesn't shift right, because of the radio?

I think you mean the stereo is unlistenable...

No radio has ever caused any of my cars to be undriveable... Wow...

STOCK radios without amps all suck... Volume is crap, and it distorts
when you turn it up. You need good speakers too, the factory ones
aren't the best... EVen going to an RNS315, or RCD510 makes a 
difference.


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

PowerslavePA said:


> You can't drive the car because of the radio?
> 
> Why? Does the engine stall or miss with the current radio?
> 
> ...


On its own my radio climbs steadily to 100% (max) volume and I can't turn it down. I turn it all the way down to 0 and within 3-4 seconds it climbs back to max volume. Power it off and it turns itself right back on and the volume goes back to max. Maybe it's just me but yes, I consider that undrivable.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I would guess you got a bad radio then, because I never heard of that happening.
When I turn mine down, it stays down. Turn mine off, it stays off...

-or-

Have you checked to see if the steering wheel control for + volume sticks?

My FF> button sticks every once and a while...

The only way to tell would be to disconnect the left side controls on the wheel, but
that's a lot of work if that ain't it...

You'd have to pop the airbag off, and unplug it...

I am not sure if you can disconnect the controller from under the lower column cover, 
there are plugs there. One of them will disconnect all the steering wheel controls. 
This so you an eliminate the possibility of that being the culprit.


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

PowerslavePA said:


> I would guess you got a bad radio then, because I never heard of that happening.
> When I turn mine down, it stays down. Turn mine off, it stays off...
> 
> -or-
> ...


Learned about a RESET button on the Phaeton. Problem fixed.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------

